# Javascript Fehler ")" erwartet



## benjaminbih (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich komme hier gerade nicht weiter.
Wenn ich meine Seite aufruf bekomme ich diesen Fehler in IE:


```
Details zum Fehler auf der Webseite

Benutzer-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; OfficeLiveConnector.1.4; OfficeLivePatch.1.3)
Zeitstempel: Fri, 1 Jan 2010 20:38:44 UTC


Meldung: ')' erwartet
Zeile: 1
Zeichen: 17
Code: 0
URI: http://localhost/
```

Die stelle die den Fehler im script anscheinden verursacht ist:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function (){$("#sm").load(<?=json_encode('index.php?act=showall');?>);});
</script>
```
P.S.: By the way, ein gutes neues noch


----------



## tobee (1. Januar 2010)

Geht's so?

```
$(document).ready(function (){
    $("#sm").load('<?=json_encode('index.php?act=showall');?>');
});
```


----------



## benjaminbih (3. Januar 2010)

Nein. der Fehler ist zwar weg. Aber jetzt geht die funktion nicht mehr wenn man sie betätigt.
Im Quellcode sieht es jetzt so aus:


```
$(document).ready(function (){$("#sm").load('"index.php?act=showall"');});
```


----------



## Quaese (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

die Methode *load* erwartet in jedem Fall eine URL als Parameter. Dieser wird als String übergeben.

```
$(document).ready(function(){$("#sm").load("index.php?act=showall");});
```
 
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## benjaminbih (3. Januar 2010)

Danke mal für die Antworten, diese helfen aber immer noch nicht weiter.
Die funktion arbeitet, aber wirft diesen Fehler aus:


```
Details zum Fehler auf der Webseite
Benutzer-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; OfficeLiveConnector.1.4; OfficeLivePatch.1.3)
Zeitstempel: Sun, 3 Jan 2010 13:26:21 UTC

Meldung: ')' erwartet
Zeile: 1
Zeichen: 17
Code: 0
URI: http://loacalhost
```

Hier mal alles was zusammenhängt.


```
<div id='sm' style='display: none;'>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function (){
    $("#sm").load("<?=$BASEURL?>/index.php?act=showall");
});
</script>
</div>
```


```
<p><a href="#" onclick='$("#sm").toggle("slow");$("#show").toggle();$("#hide").toggle(); return false;'><span id=show>Show</span><span id=hide style="display:none;">Hide</span> Alle Smilies</a></p>
```



```
function _index_smilies() {
	$act = $_GET['act'];
if($act == 'showall') {
	all_smilies();
	die;
}
}
```


```
function all_smilies() {
  	global $smilies,$BASEURL;
  	$i = 0;
	while (list($code, $url) = each($smilies)) {
		$smiliesperrow = 10 ;
    print ( ($i && $i % $smiliesperrow == 0) ? "<BR>" : "" ) ;
      print('<img src='.$BASEURL.'/pic/smilies/'.$url.' onclick="SmileIT(\''.$code.'\',\'shoutform\',\'shout\')">');
	  $i++; }
	  }
```


----------



## rd4eva (3. Januar 2010)

```
$("#sm").load("<?=$BASEURL?>/index.php?act=showall");
```

Was soll das denn darstellen?

Meintest du evtl.


```
$("#sm").load("<?php echo $BASEURL; ?>/index.php?act=showall");
```


----------



## benjaminbih (3. Januar 2010)

rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> ```
> $("#sm").load("<?=$BASEURL?>/index.php?act=showall");
> ```
> 
> ...



Naja so arbeitet die funktion nicht! Auch wenn der Fehler weg ist.

Und echo brauche ich nicht, die URL wird richtig ausgegeben mit <?=$BASEURL?>


----------



## rd4eva (3. Januar 2010)

Hatte es grade nochmal editiert nimm mal das = raus siehe meinen vorherigen Beitrag


----------



## benjaminbih (3. Januar 2010)

rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> Hatte es grade nochmal editiert nimm mal das = raus siehe meinen vorherigen Beitrag



Ja funktion arbeitet aber Fehler ist wieder da.


----------



## Quaese (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

zeig uns doch mal, was als geparster HTML-Code zur Verfügung steht.

Ausserdem wäre es hilfreich, die Antwort des Requests ebenfalls in geparster Form einsehen zu können.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

